# Me! Koop. At The Start 17.12.09



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Well Basically, Had a few months in the Gym about 6 Months ago, but done very little since. So got a decent diet and Training programme for a bulk. BF is a little High (19%) due to the past 2 weeks (been on a binge/bender) The 19% was given on a digital scale at my local gym, do you think its accurate?

Age - 22

Im 5,10

10 5lbs

Not the best pics, but you get the point -




























Im going for a Bulk, Aiming for 11.5lbs and BF 13% within a few months, do you think its Possible? Natty Atm.

Cheers and all comments apreciated.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Bodyfat looks lower than 19% to me mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

You have less bodyfat that i assure you. Probably around 12% at a guess


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If you're looking to bulk why are you bothered about your body fat?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Smitch said:


> If you're looking to bulk why are you bothered about your body fat?


True. Seems like you're looking to lower bf, as stated above you aren't 19%, so I wouldn't bother with that. Get eating :thumbup1:


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

This was me 6 months ago (i had been training for 5 months previous to this, but i had no diet at all)

Slightly tensed


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Smitch said:


> If you're looking to bulk why are you bothered about your body fat?


I want to gain size, but i dont want to be putting on sh1t loads of Fat?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Just eat sensible then. Just because you eat a lot it doesn't mean you'll get fat, there is a balance. If i think i'm putting on a bit too much fat i just ramp up the cardio.

But then i'm not bothered about being that lean, i prefer a bit more size.


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Started my Diet Monday and already gained close to 2 lbs. (diet GOD posted up)

I only used to eat around 1200-1500 cals a day before, so im hoping for some quick results.


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

First week done, Diet seems to be working, although it keeps me on my Feet, Went out last night, got sh1t faced, but still managed 4 meals before i went out and 1 when i got back. I do have a Few questions i would still quite like answering.

If i trained Back/Shoulders on a monday, could i Train Chest/Tri's on a Tuesday? Or is that too Close

Do you eat the Skins on jacket Potatoes when going for a bulk?

Should i eat cheese when on a bulk?

What are good tools for measuring B/F? The digital Scales and the leasure centre are shocking and totally unaccurate.


----------



## lessermortals (Oct 24, 2009)

digital ones are never right mate, they cant read water retention right either, i had a set say i was 43%!!!!!! and i dont go above 8% ever, a couple months ago, use calipers if you can get them


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

King_koop said:


> Started my Diet Monday and already gained close to 2 lbs. (diet GOD posted up)
> 
> I only used to eat around 1200-1500 cals a day before, so im hoping for some quick results.


Can someone post the link to GOD's diet please ?

Matt


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

MT29 said:


> Can someone post the link to GOD's diet please ?
> 
> Matt


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/73583-gaining-weight-newbies.html


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

lessermortals said:


> digital ones are never right mate, they cant read water retention right either, i had a set say i was 43%!!!!!! and i dont go above 8% ever, a couple months ago, use calipers if you can get them


Would you or anyone reccomened these? Not 100% sure how to use them but it comes with some infomation. I know you tend to get what you pay for, but do they seem ok?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400080026496&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Just going to Add my Flat Bench

1x8 45kg

1x8 45kg

1x8 45kg

1x7 45kg


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Todays food

10am - 1 egg 50g oats 1 banna

1pm - 100g steak 1 jacket potato spinnich/tomato/cucumber

3pm Train - shoulders and back

4pm - 4 egg omlettte mushroom tomato - nat yogurt brazil nuts

11pm - 50g oats 1 pear mixed nuts

1am - water melon and penut butter

Will add rest later, that seem ok? Cheers


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Todays food -

11am - 50g oats/bannana/mized nuts

11.45 - 2 hard boiled eggs

1.30pm - 150g chicked/wholemeal pitta, cucumber tomato and mayo

5pm - Tina of tuna with mayo and 3 jacket potatoes

6.30 - Train

8.00 - 50g oats apple / semi skimmed milk

10pm - spag bol

11.45 Tun cod with wholemeal bred

1.45 1 tbs penut butter and some nat cottage cheese


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Trained Legs on the Above - diddnt have much time of Energy plus one machine was broke

Leg press on machine 220kg 4x8

Stright leg curl - 100kg 4x8

Calf press 200kg 4x8

Not great i know, but better than nothing?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

19% :lol:

Seriously mate - get a caliper test done. The ones you link to will be OK but they don't come with any guidance - you need to know how to find the points to measure reliably.

I've got close to 20% by calipers in the past and still had a fair old gut on me. You are way under.


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

9Oclock - 50g Oats/Bannna/1 boiled egg

9.30 - TRAIN

11.30 100g Steak Salad 1 small Jacket Potatoe

3.45 50g Oats Mixed Nuts / 1 pear

6.15 Spag Bol

8.35 Tin of tuna and a nice big slice of watermelon

1am - tbs penut butter / cottage cheese.

Chest Improved slightly - Flat Bench was 44.6kg Plus Bar and with little assistance.

Im unsure weather to Train tomorrow as i did

Back/shoulders monday

Legs Tuesday

Chest/Arms wednesday

So should i train tomorrow, being as i wont be tranining again till monday? or is 4 days in a row too much?


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

11.30 - 50g oats 1 bannna 1 boiled egg

2.30 150g steak 1 jacket potato mixed sald


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

King_koop said:


> 11.30 - 50g oats 1 bannna 1 boiled egg
> 
> 2.30 150g steak 1 jacket potato mixed sald


 4pm - 1 pear

5.30 - 1 salmon grill - jacket potatoe - large mized sald

went out and got ****ed up

crimbo day

11-50g oats and bannna 1 boiled egg

2pm - sunday dinner - lots of duck and turkey

7pm - pizza

**** day i know but it was crimbo.


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Morning 12pm - 3 egg omellette

2.30 50g oats bannana nuts

5.30 50g chiken breast wholemeal pitta tomato cucumber

6.30 chiken nuggets

12 - haf a pizza

****ed up today towards the end -

seriousagain tomorrow as im back in the gym after the crimbo break!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok still don't look like your eating enough or quite the right things just yet. Don't get me wrong seen worse diets for sure. But imo your needs work still.

Id like to see you push more with the weight your useing. If you are aiming for 8 reps and you hit it up the weight. Again this is just my opinion, we all have our own training styles.

Good luck and keep going. Feel free to sstick your head in my journal or pm if you want any extra help.


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

d4ead said:


> Ok still don't look like your eating enough or quite the right things just yet. Don't get me wrong seen worse diets for sure. But imo your needs work still.
> 
> Id like to see you push more with the weight your useing. If you are aiming for 8 reps and you hit it up the weight. Again this is just my opinion, we all have our own training styles.
> 
> Good luck and keep going. Feel free to sstick your head in my journal or pm if you want any extra help.


Thanks alot for that mate, i do tend to hit 8 easily sometimes and not up the weight, simply because i feel every set is going to be harder anyway, but i will try it today and see if i feel the pump!

Will pop over to your journal now mate - cheers for the advice!

12pm - 50g Oats bannana milk

2.45 - 150g chiken breast 1 large tomato cucumber and 2 jacket potatoes

3.45 - train - shoulders and back.

6pm - 125g steak and 1 fried egg with spinnish natural yogurt and mized nuts.

Shoulders and Back

Lie on Bench and raise Dumbell behind head -

2x8 - 14kg

2x8 16kg

Shoulder press dumbells

2x10 10kg

2x7 12kg lost a bit of decipline

Seated row on machive

2x8 36kg

2x8 41kg - struggled but managed

Shoulder press on machine -

2x8 36

1x8 41kg

1x7 41kg

Lat pull down

2x8 - 80kg

2x8 x 90kg

cable shoulder Pull

2x8 9kg

1x8 11.5kg


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

1pm - 50g oats bannana

4.30 125g chiken wholeeal pitta salad

6.45 - Mixed Pasta

2am is - whatever is ****ing avalible

Sh1t day for a bulk - didnt even train chest as i had hoped for!!

Bring on the new year, New start


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Back to Traninig proper on Monday, Still hoping to do a DBOL cycle somtime in the Near future, only somthing small and orals, i will do it when i have enough infomation under my belt.

12pm 75g oats 1 banna

3.15 100g steak 2 wholemeal pitta salad mayo 10g

4.45 - 50g oats banna

7.30 - 1 jacket potato / chiken breat breaded / salad

12.30 - penut butter tbs, cottage cheese - fruit

Still need more.....

What gain would i expect to get from a decent Dbol cycle running 25-30mg for 6 weeks?

Thanks in advance


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Yesterday Meal and TRAINING

9 - 50g oats bannna

12-30 - 3 egg omelettes and peppers

2 TRAIN

3 - 50G oats bannana

5 - 100g steak 1 fried egg potatoe salad

7-30- 25g tuna and rice

10-30 2 cheese on toast pentu better and cottage cheese

Did back and shoulders - weights didnt drop even though i lacked heavily over christmas

12kg bumbell shoulder press

1x10

2x8

Shoulder press on machine 41kg

3x8

1x6

Lying down bumbell raise for back

16kg

4x8

etc etc...


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

TODAY

9 - 50g oats and bannana

12.30 3 egg omelette with tomato

2.30 - TRAIN - legs

WILL EDIT LATERS AS THE DAY GOES ON


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

today

10 - 50g oats bannana

2 - TRAIN CHEST - FLAT/INCLINE

3.45 - 125g steak salad

5.30 yougrt mized nuts

6.30 spag bol

12.30 50g oats bannna penut butter cottage cheese


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Yesterday -

9am- 50g oats mixed nutts bannna

1pm 125g steak salad

3.30pm tuna pasta

5.30 - 50g oats half a banna milk

8 - 3 egg omlette and papper

9.45 1tbs penut butter

didnt have time to train today beacuse work pegged me back totallly


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Today -

1pm 65g oats bannna mixed nuts

2.30 100g chiken breast wholemeal pitta salad

3.30 - TRAIN SHOULDERS/BACK

5.15 - 50g oats half a bannana nuts

7 fish pie and lots of veg

8.45 - 50g oats nuts and apear

10 - penut butter and cottagecheese


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

King_koop said:


> Today -
> 
> 1pm 65g oats bannna mixed nuts
> 
> ...


I would say you need more protein in your diet mate, the meals at 1, 5.15 and 8.45 only contain a bit of protein from the nuts and an even smaller amount from the oats, so add a protein source to those meals


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

I am going to stick my neck out here. Bodybuilding is alot to do with opinions, but if what you are doing is working then stay at it!

I believe your training routine is all over the place and not that good at all. Your diet seems very poor to i will explain.

1pm 65g oats bannna mixed nuts (Where is the protein?!)

2.30 100g chiken breast wholemeal pitta salad (100g of chicken is what, 25-30g protein?)

3.30 - TRAIN SHOULDERS/BACK

5.15 - 50g oats half a bannana nuts (Again little - NO protein, add a can of tuna or something)

7. fish pie and lots of veg

8.45 - 50g oats nuts and a pear (litte protein, it's pretty much all carbs)

10 - penut butter and cottage cheese


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

leonface said:


> I would say you need more protein in your diet mate, the meals at 1, 5.15 and 8.45 only contain a bit of protein from the nuts and an even smaller amount from the oats, so add a protein source to those meals


 Beat me to it, damn you :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd stick my neck out further and say

1) Diet is not good

2) Training is erratic and not consistent

3) Your dedecation to training is questionable

4) Your basically wasting your time

5) You will see no gains from any Dbol cycle, ffs you haven't even mastered

consistent training yet, never mind diet and the rest

Mate, there are three things you need other than just wanting to be big

Good training routine based on compound exercises done consistently and not missed

willy nilly

Good diet and at your age you can probably eat loads of anything and not put on too much

fat, just make sure your getting 1.5lbs of protein per lean lb bodyweight

Proper rest between workouts.

Little blue pills arent the answer, the answer is consistency in everything which you clearly

aren't showing.

This post is for your own good bud, once you've shown your metal for it, then

you can work on building the body you want:thumbup1:


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

True, my own dedication is questionable, very.

Kept my diet pretty much the same (still not enough but a big improvment).

Just over 11 stone now, training this week has been ****, but chest tomorrow so hopfully i can start a fresh.

I Think i was looking into a cycle to gain motivation to sort the diet and tranining out, witch is probley not the thing to do.


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Friday -

11 - 50g oats milk mixed nuts bannna

2.15 - 125g steak jacket potato salad

3 - TRAIN CHEST

3.45 - Potien/50g oats/ bannna milk

6 - 65g chiken whilemeal pitta salad

9 5 Chiken balls and rice 

11.30 - penut butter cottage cheese


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

King_koop said:


> Friday -
> 
> 11 - 50g oats milk mixed nuts bannna
> 
> ...


Chest -

warm up

flat Bench 4x8

incline - 4x8

dumbell press 4x8

Bicept curl on calbe crossover 4x8

preacher curl on machine. 4x 8


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Your diet is pathetic mate 65g of chicken contains what, 10-15g protein?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Friday -

11 - 50g oats milk mixed nuts bannna

2.15 - 125g steak jacket potato salad

3 - TRAIN CHEST

3.45 - Potien/50g oats/ bannna milk

6 - 65g chiken whilemeal pitta salad

9 5 Chiken balls and rice 

11.30 - penut butter cottage cheese

Honestly pop into the diet section, with your current diet you will not gain anything.

I mean chicken balls. Aren't they them cheap rubbish from like Tesco that containt twice as much fat as protein? Get yourself some Chicken or Turkey breast and pop into the diet section. Peanut butter and cottage cheese is not a meal IMO and that 11am meal hardly contains any protein, it's just Carb heavy.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Your diet is pathetic mate 65g of chicken contains what, 10-15g protein?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Absolutely correct:thumbup1:

You don't seem to be able to listen to simple instruction, you need 225g Protein

every day, every day, every day. Your simply wasting your time bud.

IMO you could probably eat as much sh1t as you like but make sure you're

getting the protein in, your metabolism will take care of the sh1t although obviously

the cleaner your diet the better the gains, but for now, as your a beginner

I'd concentrate on getting the protein in.

Also get some structure to the workout and routine, you will see good gains

if you can get this sorted and don't miss out legs and back.

You only train the disco muscles as well, classic tell of somebody who's got

no dedication.


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Back here to try and give this another go, trained for about 5 months solid after posting here last, then had 4 months off, will post up current pictures and really give this another go taking on board the advice better this time.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

good luck again!

my journal isnt perfect, but you can see my progress from skinny f2ck to a bigger skinny f0ck! ul find it on "posts by HJL" on my profile i think. not the est but may help. to be honest you have all the advice you need on here.


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks pal, think the problem is not my training, just my diet! I have a terrible appitite an eating during the day when im busy as **** is a challenge, but i will try and do the best with what ive given an should see decent results, even if nothing Amazing.


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

**** me, I Was a Moron. Lol.


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Going to give this all another go.

Like to think i have a better head on my shoulders now however.

Hopefully allot more dedication and motivation too... That with free time and knowledge.

Ill update when i can, have a personal Journal here too.


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Having trained for the past 6 weeks with a much better diet.

40p/40c/20f - Hitting around 2800Kcals a day (all carbs are from wholegrain rice, sweet potato and oats) (fats from egg yolks/ avocados /full fat milk and penut butters) (protiens egg white / NRG TTP / Chicken / steaks / tunas / prawns ) Have alot of mixed vegetables with every meal to even out the Proteins and Carbs.

Went from 67.9Kgs on the 16/6/2013 to 71.9kgs on the 6/8/2013 (with a 7 day holiday in between) - a Clean 4kgs Gain (BF About 12%). I hear alot of you shouting 'this is not alot' but i do 3 heavy cardio sessions a week due to the nature of being a footballer and pre-season training is in full swing atm.

On my diet i aim for - 277g Cards 67g Fats and 277g Protiens. Ialways hit the protien and go a lil over on carbs, but go about 20-30g over on Fats.... Do you think this is too much over? or due to hard cardio have little effect?

Will update exacts diets and training routines when time permits.

Also will update Pictures on my current state.


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

A week later and i still weigh the same, although i have done ALOT of cardio with football season starting 270 minuites a week atleast. Will presume i have to up my Kcals if i want to continue to grow while doing heavy cardio.

Will update a picture when i hit 73kgs. Still maintained the same BF thought out with a very clean bulk.


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

=

Going to be upping the Kcals. Still too lean for a bulk, maybe i just have a fast metabolism.

The more i eat, then more i train, the more weight i put on, but just end up with a lower BF. lol


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

With the diet i currently have, i always tend to go over on fats (due to full fat milk and whole eggs) but always hit C/P's. Should i worry about this? Im not gaining much fat anyway so id presume not....


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

King_koop said:


> With the diet i currently have, i always tend to go over on fats (due to full fat milk and whole eggs) but always hit C/P's. Should i worry about this? Im not gaining much fat anyway so id presume not....


bud, with your current amount of fat/muscle, i wouldnt worry about eating ANYTHING. just get it down your neck. when you put on another stone, they worry about it. As long as your training is good, you will put on muscle, you do lots of football so that will keep you lean. Dont worry about eating too much for now


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Ty for the Advice. Aiming for around 2900kcals now anyway.

Think training is pretty good atm, just worry about diet as its not something i know much about.

Cheers.


----------

